
URLs are for Web Apps, not Hybrid Apps - joeyespo
http://ionicframework.com/blog/urls-and-hybrid-apps/
======
voidr
This article is really short sighted, wrong and biased.

Some users might just use your app from the browser, in that case URLs do make
sense.

You don't need to have a URL for everything, you should just have URLs for
things you would want your user to bookmark(which can be nothing, depending on
the project). For example I really like the fact that every GMail message I
have has a unique link, which I can refer to from documents and other places.

But let's say your app will only be accessible from a webview for some reason,
you still get benefits of having URLs: you can record them and have a rough
overview of what a user did in your app and you can safely issue a refresh
command in your webview.

------
krrishd
After having used jQuery Mobile, and then more recently the Ionic framework, I
can definitely say that the way Ionic handles routing via AngularJS and the
View-Controller paradigm is far more superior to jQuery Mobile's way of
handling things with direct URL links, at least in terms of 'native/hybrid'
apps.

